# Apparently I'm a laughing stock



## Pristine error (Feb 12, 2016)

So as I've heard it being mentioned one or two times around these forums, social anxiety can sometimes make you seem stupid to other people(delayed response, etc.). 

I feel like I have this problem in work, but to be honest that's not the main point of this. One of my co-workers told me "you're a joke. Actually you're not even a joke, you're a laughing stock." He wouldn't normally be such an *** to me and I'd even consider him a friend.

This really got to me though. To make things worse I recently overheard another co-worker making fun of me. I'm debating with myself if I should ask him what he meant or what is it that makes me a laughing stock. It's been a week so I'm afraid it might sound weird. Should I ask him?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That is rude of him. I would definitely ask him, I would be wondering why he said that as well.


----------



## Smoke Eyes (Jun 5, 2012)

I had a workmate say to me tonight, "You have anxiety and you're insecure". He said it kind of out of any reasonable context, and it made me think that even though my Klonopin program has basically kept me functional, my situation is possibly all too clear for just random people who don't know me very well or for very long. 

I also know what you mean about being perceived as stupid. Although I know I'm NOT, I tend to overthink things and take my time answering or just don't say anything because I don't want to for whatever reason. Sometimes nothing needs to be said. But people place such a huge importance on it.

I'm in a job where banter is a big thing. Being thick skinned, quick witted, funny, etc are all high premiums. I can be all of these things, but not all the time, and I just get worn down sometimes. I yearn for earnest interaction instead of false male bravado bullish*t. 

I 'm stuck .

Sounds like you work with a few dickheadds. I feel your pain.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 13, 2016)

Pristine error said:


> So as I've heard it being mentioned one or two times around these forums, social anxiety can sometimes make you seem stupid to other people(delayed response, etc.).
> 
> I feel like I have this problem in work, but to be honest that's not the main point of this. One of my co-workers told me "you're a joke. Actually you're not even a joke, you're a laughing stock." He wouldn't normally be such an *** to me and I'd even consider him a friend.
> 
> This really got to me though. To make things worse I recently overheard another co-worker making fun of me. I'm debating with myself if I should ask him what he meant or what is it that makes me a laughing stock. It's been a week so I'm afraid it might sound weird. Should I ask him?


See, that's when you bash his throat in with a piece of metal and tell him to try and laugh. He won't be able to. Which means that you're not a laughing stock, right? If they can't laugh, it doesn't matter, right?


----------



## Derps101 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yep, i know what you mean coworker came up to me because apparently a guy said i was slow at making burgers. They respond by say they like giving special needs a chance. Soo many thoughts rushed through my head i wanted to rip some thoughts out and curl up and die in a corner at the same time. Lucky it was at the end of my shift


----------



## Derps101 (Feb 10, 2016)

Throats


----------



## Freucinska (Dec 11, 2014)

Smoke Eyes said:


> I'm in a job where banter is a big thing. Being thick skinned, quick witted, funny, etc are all high premiums. I can be all of these things, but not all the time, and I just get worn down sometimes.


That's my situation exactly. I work in a company full of high-energy extroverts, and I'm the lone weirdo -- like someone from another planet. I try to "fake it" just to survive, but it's kind of exhausting, and I know I just end up looking more stupid. We had this company-wide "team building" event today and everybody seemed to be having a fabulous time, while I just felt painfully lame. I know I'm the socially awkward freak, and though I try to pretend I don't care, it still feels horrible.


----------



## Q003 (Jun 24, 2015)

Pristine error said:


> One of my co-workers told me "you're a joke. Actually you're not even a joke, you're a laughing stock." He wouldn't normally be such an *** to me and I'd even consider him a friend.
> 
> This really got to me though. To make things worse I recently overheard another co-worker making fun of me. I'm debating with myself if I should ask him what he meant or what is it that makes me a laughing stock. It's been a week so I'm afraid it might sound weird. Should I ask him?


I'm sorry this happened and that your coworkers are rude. I don't know if you should ask him - it depends on your relationship with him. If he's usually nice to you and you consider him a friend as you wrote, then I'd ask him. Otherwise I wouldn't.


----------



## Q003 (Jun 24, 2015)

Freucinska said:


> That's my situation exactly. I work in a company full of high-energy extroverts, and I'm the lone weirdo -- like someone from another planet. I try to "fake it" just to survive, but it's kind of exhausting, and I know I just end up looking more stupid. We had this company-wide "team building" event today and everybody seemed to be having a fabulous time, while I just felt painfully lame. I know I'm the socially awkward freak, and though I try to pretend I don't care, it still feels horrible.


I'm starting my job on Monday and that's going to be my situation too. I'm just scared they'll end up bullying me or firing me for not integrating and fitting into the team.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

Why would this guy just come up and say that to you randomly? Is there context within another conversation that this was said to you?


----------

